# Surprise joist ending in middle of room



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Is it possible that the tgi is broken on the top or bottom cord and that was the easy fix?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

The TJI hidden behind unnecessary squash blocks is likely just bridging for strength on the span. The "squash blocks" could have been a misunderstanding by a rookie framer who thought they needed to be there too, as called out by joist layout bridging.


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

It may have been a standard / generic joist layout and there was a change in floor plan / walls being changed after the floor was framed and sheeted?


----------

